# JSF Beans nicht angezeigt



## G3th43t4utq (19. Apr 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich will ein JSF Projekt machen. Dabei habe ich eine Bean erstellt mit @ManagedBean annotiert um sie im xhtml File verwenden zu können. Leider wird sie jedoch nicht vorgeschlagen (in Eclipse) und wenn ich sie trotzdem verwende, erscheint einfach nichts im Webbrowser.


----------



## krazun (20. Apr 2012)

In Zeile 28 ist ein Fehler und in der web.xml musst du auch noch was ändern.




Ne mal im Ernst: Ohne den entsprechenden Quelltext kann man nur raten woran das liegen könnte.

grüße,
krazun


----------



## G3th43t4utq (21. Apr 2012)

Hallo!
Entschuldige, bin nich nicht so routiniert in JSF und habe daher nicht gewusst welche Files ich euch zeigen soll...

web.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
	xmlns:web="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd"
	version="2.5">
	<display-name>HSP</display-name>

	<filter>
		<filter-name>HibernateTransactionFilter</filter-name>
		<filter-class>at.ac.htlperg.hsp.util.HibernateTransactionFilter</filter-class>
	</filter>

	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>HibernateTransactionFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
```

faces-config.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<faces-config version="2.0" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
 xmlns:xi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XInclude"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd">
 <navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/login.xhtml</from-view-id>
  <navigation-case>
   <from-outcome>logAdmin</from-outcome>
   <to-view-id>/admin/home.xhtml</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
  <navigation-case>
   <from-outcome>logUser</from-outcome>
   <to-view-id>/user/home.xhtml</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
 </navigation-rule>
</faces-config>
```


Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Auf der ersten Seite (home.xhtml) kann ich die beans verwenden (von Eclipse vorgeschlagen werden sie mir aber trozdem nicht) und wenn ich dann weiterleite auf eine 2. Seite, kann ich sie wieder nicht verwenden ?!

LG


----------

